#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

## sasirkumar

Hi all

*ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Workshop by Don Frikken*

*Don Frikken* is an internationally recognized authority in piping design.working on a wide range of activities including piping and mechanical design, project engineering, and engineering standards.He is an ASME Fellow and has been active on various ASME standards committees including ASME Senior Vice President.

*This Training material covers*

ASME B31.3 Course Handout Intro
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 01 Introduction
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 02 Metallic Pipe & Fitting Selection
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 03 Materials
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 04 Pressure Design of Metals
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 05 Valve Selection
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 06 Flexibility Analysis
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 07 Layout and Support
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 08 Flexibility
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 09 Reactions
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 10 Flexibility Analysis Methods
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 11 Designing with Expansion Joints
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 12 Fabrication and Installation
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 13 Inspection, Examination and Testing
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 15 Nonmetallic Piping
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 16 Category M Fluid Service


ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 17 High Pressure Piping
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 18 In-Service Piping
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - 19 Whats Different in B31.1
ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course - Supplement

Link is here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,
SasikumarSee More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## guptah

thanks

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks sasirkumar.

----------


## guru4life

Man, this is awesome. Thanks a million.

----------


## spk

Sasikumar,

It,s a worthsome material. 
Thank you so much.

----------


## logicsum

Thank you so much.

----------


## mkhurram79

sasirkumar 
Thanks very much.

----------


## raj_01

Hi Sasikumar
I can't download from rapidshare as the limit for free users is reached.
Please upload this to ifile

Thanks in advance.

----------


## raj_01

Please ignore my last post. It worked this time.

Thanks to sasikumar for sharing this .

----------


## mkhurram79

*ASME B31.3-2006-Process Piping * 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in Accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, 
Construction, and Mechanical Integrity (May 25 -26, 2006, Singapore) By Don Frikken,
Becht Engineering Company (dfrikken@becht.com), 
assembled in a book in PDF formats, 382 Pages & 9.55 MB: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mdana

Thanks for sharing this

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> *ASME B31.3-2006-Process Piping * 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



There is a new version ASME B31.3-2008 Process Piping: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## ByPass_2008

A Big Thanks.

----------


## gullwing

Thanks a lot!

----------


## comizeti

Thank you  :Smile:

----------


## smadusuthanan03

thanks

----------


## maskedsperm

Thanks for sharing Bro...... Excellent material...

----------


## RUN357

Thank you very much for the good share.

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## anysolutions

Thanks a lot.....

----------


## spk

Hi all,
Is there any body who can share me these two books.
These are urgently required by me.

Introduction to Structural Dynamics
by:  :John M. Biggs
ISBN:  : 0070052557


and
Wind Engineering : A Handbook for Structural Engineers
by:  :Henry Liu
ISBN:  : 0139602798

Regards,

----------


## raja sen

Thank you very much

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you very much

See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## mrk

Thanks for the share mate...

----------


## kux2001

thank you very much for sharing this material

----------


## padua

Thanks. Sir

----------


## nagarajkaran

dear all

if anybdy having link for HEI standards for steam jet ejector, provide the link

----------


## KP SAHU

Thank you .....very much

----------


## khurmi

Latest Versions of the following standards

*B31.1 - Power Piping 

B31.2 - Fuel Gas Piping 

B31.3 - Process Piping 

B31.5 - Refrigeration Piping and Heat Transfer Components

B31.8S - Managing System Integrity of Gas Pipelines 

B31.9 - Building Services Piping 

B31.11 - Slurry Transportation Piping Systems

B31G - Manual for Determining Remaining Strength of Corroded Pipelines* 

Link for the above books pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Regards
Khurmi

----------


## lserpach

Dear Sasikumar,

This material is very useful....thanks for sharing it!

Luis.

----------


## d_kushwah

thanks a lot

----------


## ahmad5959

Thanks a million

----------


## sessom

thanks very much!

----------


## jcrv

thanks brother

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Updated Files:
- B31.1-2007: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- B31.2-1968: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- B31.3-2008: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- B31.4-2006: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- B31.5-2006: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- B31.8-2007: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


- B31.8S-2004: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- B31.9-2008: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- B31G-2009: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for all posts with attached files and respective posters

----------


## shuklak

Hi Group Members, 

Does any one can upload some study materials of BGAS-CSWIP Pipeline Welding Inspector certification from TWI UK?

Any reply will be highly appreciated

----------


## shafisham

Hi SasiKumar,

I could not download the file from Rapidshare.. Could you give me someother links please?

Thanks for your time.

Shafi.

----------


## neo10910

Very thanxs

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Dear Kaushlendra Shukla,
The following are publications of TWI CSWIP - BGAS for welding certification:
1. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
3. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
4. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
5. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
6. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
7. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
8. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## devdass

Dear Sasikumar

I got the following msg when I tried to download your file.

Can you please upload it.

Many thanks.

"This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.
This limit is reached."

----------


## msmmd2000

Thanks Alot,
But when i download the material, it gave me the same message .. can u please upload it again ? 

Thanks

----------


## dynamite

Thank you very much, mr. Sasikumar & abdel halim galala for your never-ending generousity!

----------


## firdaus st

Dear Sasirkumar,
The link is no longer active, they said the limit has been reached. Could you please share another one?
Thx

----------


## Priyoyo

thank's so much

----------


## slazarte

made in Don Frikken is Great. I needed it.

You are very very nice and good friend.

Thank you so much.

----------


## msmmd2000

Thanks alot !!!!!!

See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## asfandyar

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## faridg

thanks body

----------


## cyberavijit

Dear Sasir Kumar,

I can't download from rapidshare as the limit for free users is reached.
Please upload this to ifile

Thanks in advance.

----------


## prasong

Dear Sasikumar
I missed to download these trainning material and now link are dead. Could you please re-upload again.

Best Regards
Prasong

----------


## KP SAHU

Kindly upload again

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in Accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, 
assembled in a book with cover in PDF formats, 382 Pages & 9.55 MB.
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

> Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in Accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, 
> assembled in a book with cover in PDF formats, 382 Pages & 9.55 MB.
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Abdel Halim Galala, that link is not working for me...

The file link that you requested is not valid.

----------


## cyberavijit

Dear All,

Try this link to download:-

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mvaz

Thanks very very much _Abdel Halim Galala_

----------


## viki1910

HI SasiKumar,


   link has been expired, so will u please reupload it or do send me on :    vikas_naik19@yahoo.com



many thx.


regds,
vikas 
mumbai.

----------


## jackz ul

thanks great reference

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Try these links:
- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


- **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## viki1910

Dear Abdel Halim Galala,

   thank u very much for the prompt reply .... really,  its a very  nice material.  do you have " Pipe Stress Analysis " by 'L. C. Peng'  if  plzzzz upload it 
thx a lot again for the traning material   

Also if u have training material for " pressure vessel design" with respect to code please share too.......thx :-)



Regds,
Vikas

----------


## Budiana

thank abdel halim galala

----------


## viki1910

hi,

   Budiana, do u have above said Study material ???



regds,
Vikas

----------


## plg6667

Thanks for Sharing such a beautiful material on piping.

----------


## viki1910

links are dead plzz puload it again dear friend plzzzz upload

  or do send me link on      vikas.naik19@gmail.com


regds,
Vikas

----------


## rajk

Dear All, I tried to download this file now, but This file has been removed from the server, because the file has not been accessed in a long time. 
so plz, somebody upload it one more time and plz send the link to my mail id - rhk1984@gmail.com .
Thanks in advance .. 
Raj

----------


## soloweber

can u plz help with another link,its saying the link is not valid

----------


## arthurzhuo

Great!~~Thank you for sharing.

----------


## Geoff

Thank you, will be useful

----------


## pvwander

Abdel Halim Galala,

Can you re-upload the file or Anyone can upload the training material in i.file.it.com?

I was unable to download it from the said links.

Thank you very much for sharing.

----------


## shankargee

Sasi, no file in rapidshare link. please re upload.thanq

----------


## Nabilia

Don Frikken
Becht Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in Accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, Construction, and Mechanical Integrity.pdf


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## hanzu

thanks for sharing

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Don Frikken
> Becht Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in Accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, Construction, and Mechanical Integrity.pdf
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



My dear friend Nabilia,
This training course is my collection from the internet and through contacting Mr. Don Frikken, the author (Becht Engineering Co.), and myself is who prepared the index and design of the 1st page (cover). Whatever, no problem.
Can you do a favour to that nice forum? Can you upload the missing part of that training course, Chapter 14?

----------


## Nabilia

Abdel, I make no claim as to origination, but when several post state that they cannot download, I serve by providing another link of what is asked for. My copy is your copy thus no chapter 14

----------


## tony_black

There is no Chapter 14.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Oh, thank you Tony

----------


## kavita_00

> ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material 
> Hi all
> 
> ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Workshop by Don Frikken
> 
> Don Frikken is an internationally recognized authority in piping design.working on a wide range of activities including piping and mechanical design, project engineering, and engineering standards.He is an ASME Fellow and has been active on various ASME standards committees including ASME Senior Vice President.
> 
> This Training material covers
> 
> ...



The link is not working. Can you pleae upload it again. 

Thanks & Regards

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The complete training course "Process Piping B31.3 by Don Frikken - Becht Co." 2006.
The course was collected in one file in PDF format with cover (excluding chapter 14): 385 Pages & 11.046 MB. 
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavita_00

> The complete training course "Process Piping B31.3 by Don Frikken - Becht Co." 2006.
> The course was collected in one file in PDF format with cover (excluding chapter 14): 385 Pages & 11.046 MB. 
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot Mr.Abdel Halim Galala  

kavita_00

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in Accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, 
Construction, and Mechanical Integrity (May 25 -26, 2006, Singapore) By Don Frikken,

can any body share thiswith me b/c the link on rapid share has been expired.

thanks in advance.

Aqeel

e-mail: aqeels2k@hotmail.com

----------


## ingenierohernan

Muchas gracias por los aportes mkhurram79 !!!!

----------


## mrk

Thank you so much.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

> Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in Accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, 
> Construction, and Mechanical Integrity (May 25 -26, 2006, Singapore) By Don Frikken,
> 
> can any body share thiswith me b/c the link on rapid share has been expired.
> 
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Aqeel
> 
> e-mail: aqeels2k@hotmail.com



The link is on 4Shared not Rapid Share and still working, please go to my post  #80.See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear sasirkumar,

Please load ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material I need it badly. Kinly load in other that Rapidshare, please.

----------


## amacathot06

hi sasi

the above rapidshare link not working man. pls upload any other sharing website.
pls man do it fast. thanxs lot.

----------


## Mr Welder

Good night

    I am in need of standards: ASME B31.1, B31.3 B31.4 2010 edition of my studies for qualification inspection. if someone has please please help me posting here the download links.

ask for this help and kindness.

Thank you.

----------


## youngpiper

hello brother...
the link has expired ...
pls upload in some other site 
pls..

thanks

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, 
Construction, and Mechanical Integrity (May 25 -26, 2006, Singapore) By Don Frikken,
The link is on 4Shared not Rapid Share and still working, see post #80,
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aspq

Gracias

----------


## rrkumar50

thanks a lot,

----------


## joseph.selvan

Thank you

----------


## joseph.selvan

Dear Sasi

If possible please upload this file again.
thank you.

With regards,
Joseph selvan.

----------


## shfsart

Hi. brothers,

Has anyone ASME B31.1-2010(Latest Version)?
I need it .
Please help if possible.
Thanks very much.

----------


## jaugusto

Could anyone please upload again "ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material " . It is not available anymore

Thanks

----------


## pinoykorea

Many thanks to you ALL!!!!!!

See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## avrax75

Dear Sasirkumar,

Could you upload again the file? the link is dead.

Thanks
Cipta S

----------


## Muhammad Aqeel

e-mail me at muhammad.aqeel@tuwairqi.com.pk, i will send u.

aqeel

----------


## astars

thank u man

----------


## ranazia79

kindly email me at
bonjour_z@yahoo.co.uk

----------


## Wazidni

kindly email me also   wazidni.a@gmail.com

----------


## jose alvarez

Pleaee email me also jfdeza@gmail.com
Thanks in advances

----------


## soebadri

thank you

----------


## mo99tolba

the download has been deleted since long time please reattach it

----------


## mo99tolba

me too my email mo99tolba@yahoo.com

----------


## rahullavand

thank you............

----------


## prabhu0487

Can you please reupload it again ...........  Thanks a lot

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The link is on 4Shared and still working, please go to my post #80.

See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## roberifin

Dear Mr. Abdel Halim
Please send material to roberifin@yahoo.com
I have a connection problem to download from downloading sites. many thanks

----------


## Victor garg

Thanks for everything but your link is not working anymore can you upload this file again please

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The complete training course "Process Piping B31.3 by Don Frikken - Becht Co." 2006.
The course was collected in one file in PDF format with cover (excluding chapter 14): 385 Pages & 11.046 MB. 
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## whtechc

Thanks for this wonderful share!

----------


## dienht

hi,
 any one upload "ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Workshop by Don Frikken" again, please.
 thanks.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The complete training course "Process Piping B31.3 by Don Frikken - Becht Co." 2006.
The course was collected in one file in PDF format with cover (excluding chapter 14): 385 Pages & 11.046 MB. 
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME B31.3 - 2010: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dimas anugrah

THANKS ABDEL 

grear share..






> The complete training course "Process Piping B31.3 by Don Frikken - Becht Co." 2006.
> The course was collected in one file in PDF format with cover (excluding chapter 14): 385 Pages & 11.046 MB. 
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## dienht

Thanks a lot.

----------


## dhiraj

hi link is deleted from 4shared pls upload it again.



> Training Course & Workshop in Process Piping in Accordance with ASME B31.3 Design, 
> Construction, and Mechanical Integrity (May 25 -26, 2006, Singapore) By Don Frikken,
> Becht Engineering Company (dfrikken@becht.com), 
> assembled in a book in PDF formats, 382 Pages & 9.55 MB: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmonani

Hi

I had tried to download this but no possible. message comes tht download material is not availabel

can you share again

----------


## Nabilia

Why don't you read all posts before saying a link is down, look at post 115 from Abdel Halim Galala, it is active

----------


## deepmj

can anybody load the file on ifile? thanks

See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Engr. Fareed

Thank you sir

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much brother

----------


## smpt11

any one please give me some advise im new here i would like to get in oil gas pipe design industry can any one give some advised please like a what software do i need to used and what kind of training do i need,,,thank you...

----------


## acier58

Thank you very much for this good share

----------


## acier58

Thanks a lot

----------


## smpt11

upload again please...

----------


## smpt11

can anyone please upload the training again, or e-mail me the link at smpt11@yahoo.com thank you!

----------


## samir5101

Can you send me Training materials ??
my email id is ahmsha8842@gmail.com

----------


## fantastz

The link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
still live.

----------


## smpt11

oh my bad i thought it was movie or flash play  it was pdf , thank you

----------


## Coavas

Please I need PIP VESFG001: Fiberglass Tank and Vessel Specification...



Thank in advanceSee More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear,

Thanks for sharing,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear,

Please re load the link again.

Thanks,

Amit

----------


## mhuelva

Tanks a lot

----------


## mep134

could anyone reload this traning course once again please? thanks in advance!

----------


## deus_7

Dear Sirs

can anyone upload , once again?

please

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

- ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

- Process Piping Guide for ASME B31.3
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ivan_pa

Thanks a lot!!! Great job!!!





> Hi
> 
> I had tried to download this but no possible. message comes tht download material is not availabel
> 
> can you share again

----------


## poderazteca

Link is broken please post again

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Galala,

Thanks for the links.

2nd link is working.

Regards,

Amit

----------


## nizam786

Dear Ivan

Hi

I had tried to download this but the data is not available, Please send me the thread.

thanks in Advance.

----------


## nizam786

Dear Ivan

Hi

I had tried to download this but the data is not available, Please send me the thread.

thanks in Advance.

----------


## syaranor

could anyone reload this traning course once again please? 



thanks in advance!See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## pas

Dear sasikumar,

pls share and upload again the link you given
for it was vanished from its web. Given

tnx. 

Regards,
pas

----------


## pipetech

hello

this link says there is no file to share on rapidshare..have  you removed it?

Regards

----------


## knvchaitanya

File not Found error.So pleaseeeeeeeee upload whole stuff in mediafire and send that download link to my mail id: chaitu226@yahoo.com
Thanks in advance

----------


## fantastz

Hi, Please find it in the following link..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## knvchaitanya

Thankssssssssssssssssss for responding & uploading the stuff again in mediafire. This shows ur kindness.Thanks a lot

----------


## knvchaitanya

Please also upload Companies training slides related to Quality Control and Quality Assurance training of a fresher

----------


## knvchaitanya

Please also upload Companies training slides related to Quality Control and Quality Assurance training of a fresher in mediafire & send that download link to my mail id: chaitu226@yahoo.com

----------


## dalton_louis@yahoo.com

Thank you very much for the post

----------


## getanasmalik

thanks for such great share

----------


## kornengineer

thanks

----------


## Viji_2

Many thanks for uploading !

----------


## engr muhammad usman

i try to download but there is no file there so please if removed then upload again it would really appreciate ?

See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## inspectormag

this link works. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks for sender
of course you can download from publisher site in below link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gasoil

thanks a lot. Great sharing...

----------


## vinayakumarbvk

> Dear sasikumar,
> 
> pls share and upload again the link you given
> for it was vanished from its web. Given
> 
> tnx. 
> 
> Regards,
> pas



Please share the link 

Vinay

----------


## vinayakumarbvk

Could you please share the link again.it is getting redirect message only

Vinay

----------


## minnyo

Can you upload again please? Link is not still working now.

----------


## ANOUAR82

thanks to upload again !!!

----------


## aaguiar

I'll try to download it. Thanks

----------


## zarnx

Many thanks for the info!

----------


## subin

Can you please upload the link again

Thanks

----------


## Han Ah kwang

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] PipingCourseTrainingMaterial.pdf

----------


## Waqas Iqbal

thanks

----------


## ZAHRA34

I really need asme b31e pdf file?


Thank you in advanceSee More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## mohamad3010

*hi. this mediafire link is ok:*
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## bruze

Can some one share the above link again

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

I kindly ask Mr.Sasikumar and Abdel Halim Galala to re-upload the files,as they are not working anymore.
many thanks

----------


## Bambezonke

You can find the presentation on PSIG's website here.....

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

On the left where it says...

Workshop

Handout Instruction

Course Handout Index

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

dear friends Mohamad3010 and Bambezonke,
thank you very very much for sharing these wonderfull material!!!

----------


## abdul007

File has been removed. Could you please upload it again. Thanks in advance.

----------


## arslan71

Kindly  share another link, as these links are either not working or file got delete..........................
Thanks in advance

----------


## rajwadi

Dear arslan71,

Media link is still working ....which is posted by  mohamad3010.......

Thanks a lot to mohamad3010

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you mohamad3010, Thank you my friends.

----------


## akashdruva892

sir link is dead,,


kindly reupload to 4shared...please

----------


## acier58

> sir link is dead,,
> 
> 
> kindly reupload to 4shared...please



Copy and paste on your browser the following link.

mediafire.com/download/7adlhslpychgqus/Becht+-+Process+Piping+B31.3-Don+Friken-2006.pdf

----------


## Ibrahim23

thanks.

See More: ASME B31.3 Process Piping Course Training Material

----------


## Madhan Kannan

Hi Sasikumar
I can't download from rapidshare as the limit for free users is reached.
Please upload this to ifile

Thanks in advance.
Madhan Kannan

----------


## Hunt

The link Mohammed3010 sent on pg15 is still working. Thanks Mohammed3010.

----------


## arslan71

Hey, Subject link is not working.
Can u share any other link or send me email, it will be really helpful.

----------

